# Stock 320i aluminum wheels fro 2002



## cjskach (Oct 28, 2017)

I have a set of 4 stock wheels that are in very good condition with spacers to fit a 2002s, 320i 325. 
Anyone interested I can send pictures. I purchased them for $300, would sell for $50 plus shipping.


----------

